

How We Pivoted Right After 500 Startups’ Demo Day – and Survived - antonlitvinenko
http://500.co/2013/03/27/how-we-pivoted-right-after-500-startups-demo-day-and-survived/

======
anip
Nice work. Great use of Arrested Development video clip too!

------
peeplaja
Awesome story

